# Emonda SL frameset



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like the SL frame set price went up to 2199$$ all of the sudden on the Trek website.
***** my bad, it was the Australian site not US


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

What was it before? I only have about 60 miles on my SL8 but it's a slick bike. A massive step up compared to the Fuji Gran Fondo (Carbon/Ultegra 6700/bunch of cheap Oval stuff like cockpit and wheels) I had before.

edit: came back to post that it shows $1429 on mine now but it looks like you caught that too


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

It still is 1429$ on the U.S. site. I was looking at the Australia site. I'm going to ride one tomorrow!


----------

